# Hogs in coweta?



## ucfireman (Jun 22, 2016)

I got a mall place not far from the river. Never seen any indications of hogs. The other day I saw a potbelly in the woods and also got him on camera at my feeder. He's apparantly been around a few years as 2 years ago one was hit by a car and animal control said they were looking for another. Nobody ever hear of any hogs in the northwest nd of the county?


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 22, 2016)

Anybody not nobody.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 23, 2016)

could be a couple domestics got loose and turned feral. 
OR someone trapped them in another county and set them free.
OR they wandered on in.

I've seen TWO hogs in Gwinnett County.  One clobbered on the side of the road off Buford Dam, and one rutting up a field in Suwanee (could have been once domestic?).  

Multiple survey crews swear they saw hog sign on the banks of the Suwanee Creek, 1/2 mile from City Hall in Suwanee.  I could not verify that claim.

I wouldn't doubt you have more than one.


----------



## bubbafowler (Aug 31, 2016)

There have been for years hogs that move around the river either on heard or coweta side. Search here and you'll see a few killed. As far as populations, no there aren't any. Could be people relocating trapped ones, hogs moving up the river, or busted domesticated, but I would never be amazed to see a hog around a river.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Aug 31, 2016)

Had a guy at deer processors a couple of years ago tell me he had hogs on his lease in S/E Coweta on White Oak creek . I havent heard of anybody else seeing any .


----------



## bubbafowler (Oct 18, 2016)

We had them in north east Meriwether not far from white oak creek about 15 years ago. Managed to kill them all off. I've seen pictures of good hog sign in northern Troup along the river. Like I said I would never be shocked to see them but wouldn't expect a population of them


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Oct 18, 2016)

There have been a few in Coweta, I have a buddy who saw 2 on his land put out a trap and got both of them 2-3 years ago. None there since


----------

